# Where-O-Where



## kenwc (Nov 20, 2006)

Are more of Ed's videos...I really enjoyed them.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 20, 2006)

I do believe he fell into the Arizona hole of fame [}][8D][]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey hey, take it easy on AZ [] unless of course you mean the Cardinals then bash all you want to. [}][}]


----------



## YoYoSpin (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey guys...yes, there is a new video in work. This one will be a two hour long feature with lots of how-to's, graphics, live action and helpful hits, all on the subject of...well, I can't say right now. What I can say is that it will be on DVD and available through only one supplier. Please be patient and stand by for further announcements.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 21, 2006)

I told you so......  [][8D]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

All right!!


----------



## kenwc (Nov 22, 2006)

Yep...YOYO has hit the big time. *gitta git me a video camera* "How To Make Sawdust The Easy Way"...$19.95 and if you act fast.................................


----------



## johncrane (Nov 24, 2006)

sounds good ED![]


----------

